# Horse that won't be caught in the field.



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a problem with catching this horse. Anytime I get near him in the field, he runs. Treats and grain don't work; he still won't come/stand still to be caught. He knows when it's time to come in to eat so then it's not as bad, but all the other horses in the field usually have to come in first for him to be caught. Any suggestions on what I should do about him? I really don't want to chase him around the field for an hour if I want to ride before meal time.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

One thing to try is - when the other horses come in to eat and he comes in too, catch him, give him a treat, groom him and put him away. It will probably take a while but soon he will be thinking 'hey I get a treat and a masage'. I know this method can suck because the usual reason you want to catch is so you can ride, and this isn't condusive to that.
But just a suggestion.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I think that would help if the reason he ran was because he didn't want to be ridden. But he still is a pain when it's timee to eat (so I've been told). He also isn't a huge fan of being groomed so I'm not sure he'll want to come in for that either. But thanks!


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

hhhmmmmmm. That would be frustrating. Is it possible to keep him separated in a smaller pasture or something along those lines? At least it would be easier to catch him.
I've heard of some people that will catch this evasive horse of theirs and tie them somewhere out of sight of horses and they will be the ones to take food and water to their horse. Then the horse will see you as more of a go to kind of person rather than a run away kind of person.

Again just a suggestion.


----------



## morgan73 (Aug 23, 2010)

When I boarded my horse, and i had to go catch him he would always be a pain too. Treats wouldn't work either and he was on free feed, so it was even worse. But I found out what was triggering him to run off and be a butt... With my horse when he saw the halter and lead he would take off, same with if he heard it jingle or make noise... So what I did, was keeping the halter and lead behind my back so he couldn't see, and slowly approaching him, eyes down so it's not threatening to him. And when that worked he would get a treat.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

The reason horses run from humans is that they didn't enjoy the last time that they were with humans. If you make their time spent with you fun/comforting/mentally stimulating, they'll run _to_ you, instead.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Is it a wide open field (much bush?) If there's alot of bush this wont work consistently as the horse will get wise & just run for the trees, but you can always run him till he stops running. He _will_ stop eventually.
Or better yet, get someone else to do it so that you can stand in the corner of the field with a rope & when he comes to you, whoever's chasing him will back off & he'll eventually realize that when he's near you he doesn't get chased.
This can be done with a quad or another horse.
Dont worry about riling all the horses up either. Once they realize that it isnt them that you're after, they will settle down & go about their business. 
It's the same as when you're working in a round pen with a horse that wont "join up" You make them run circles until they realize that it's best just to come to you. Only it's really hard to chase a horse in a big field on foot! lol


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> but you can always run him till he stops running.



This is what I do, had to do it this morning actually! The gyspy didn't want to come in, actually barged through her door and went into a different paddock, so I chased and chased, swinging my rope, not hitting her, just being a bit of a dominant mare. She then dropped her head and actually came to me. 

My thought is, if a horse doesn't want to be with you, chase her off, they always come back wanting more!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. I figure the whole making him run thing is what I would have to do. I was hoping maybe there would be an different way. Luckily the field isn't too big. I'm still thinking I'll probably get tired before he does!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

That's why we use a quad! lol Just dont drive too close on his heels lol cuz some will actually kick at the quad. Another horse works as well. My friend had to do this everytime she wanted to catch a particular mare and eventually all it took was for her to start the quad up, drive through the gate and she'd stop running & stand and wait! lol


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Unfortuately there isn't any vehicle that I could use and I don't know anyone else there that would let me use their horse.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

i have a horse that was the "i see tack/halter/lead rope/anything, i'm running away" horse. eventually i figured that out and would tuck it in the back of my pants and walk out with a cookie or two and he'd come to munch and i had him. but he's one that once my hand is on the back of his neck, he's caught. no more run away. now he generally doesn't care, but i also don't ride him often anymore because i had to buy another. 

the new guy is a bit strange. at first he wouldn't come say hi at all, unless there was a feed bucket. took that out and he was easy. now he comes over to say hi, and he's only been with us since the first of the month.

i've seen plenty that have to be run to be caught, and once in a while a horse is just always a pain to catch.


----------



## morgan73 (Aug 23, 2010)

spence said:


> i have a horse that was the "i see tack/halter/lead rope/anything, i'm running away" horse. eventually i figured that out and would tuck it in the back of my pants and walk out with a cookie or two and he'd come to munch and i had him. but he's one that once my hand is on the back of his neck, he's caught. no more run away.


My horse was the same way, he's super easy to catch now.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine is about to lose her turnout time for being a pain to catch. She doesn't run off, she's perfectly fine with you walking up with a halter, but the turnout is 15 acres and she is always in the at the very bottom in the POND! So not only do you have to hike all the way down after her, you would then need to go swimming. Could care less about dinner since her grain got cut because she was getting tubby and doesn't want a treat unless you're willing to swim out there to give it to her. :?


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Amba1027 said:


> I figure the whole making him run thing is what I would have to do. I was hoping maybe there would be an different way.


My first post describes the different way. It's as if you missed it.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Northern, while you may be right about SOME horses, that's not the case with all. And honestly, could you please find it in yourself not to be snarky in EVERY single post you make? People come to ask questions and getting a crappy attitude in return gives a really bad impression of our boards here.

Since Stiffler has joined Monty in the pasture, he is a true PITA to catch. Why? Because Monty finds humor in it and Stiffler is a submissive gelding and follows his lead. Stiffler was NEVER like this when pastured with other horses. We have to run him almost every time we plan on riding because Monty ALWAYS gets him going.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

That's because Stiffler considers Monty to be his alpha.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats exactly what she just said right above you!


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

My two suggestions require lots of time and patience, but they just might work for you.

1. Just walk. Don't run after them - it could trigger the prey instinct, or they could just view it as a fun game of keep-away. If you walk slowly (and maybe talk or sing), it might keep them from getting excitable, and the communication should grab their attention. They'll chill out and stay put eventually, since it's neither scary nor exciting to be WALKED after.

2. Stay put. Horses are curious and always end up wanting to check out what's going on. If you ignore them completely while remaining at least somewhat interesting (talking/singing/etc), they're bound to investigate. I'd walk into the field and make sure that he sees you, but walk in a direction perpendicular to him (not at or away from him), then just find a nice comfy place to stop and wait.
(Hopefully the pasture is empty for this one, at least the first few times).

Both of these were methods that a ranch owner friend of mine suggested for dealing with loose horses.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*We have to run him almost every time we plan on riding because Monty ALWAYS gets him going.*

Sinsin:
My point in saying "That's because Stiffler sees Monty as alpha" is that you don't have to run him if you can earn his trust in you as his leader, replacing Monty.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Northern they will always respect and follow the one that they spend the most time with. It's a basic survival instinct...follow the one that you have to appease more often. So unless she's going to start spending more time with her horse than it's pasture mate (which isn't feasible) it's very hard to overcome his submission to the dominant horse. The only way she could fix this problem is to work with Monty to get him to respect her and come to her or move her horse.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Northern said:


> My first post describes the different way. It's as if you missed it.


 
I read your first post. I don't know what you think I'm doing to this horse to make him run from me, so I really don't know how it helps me at all. Maybe he doesn't enjoy being ridden so he runs. I'm not going to stop riding him just so he'll come to me in the field. I didn't much enjoy school as a child but that didn't mean I got to run away from my mom everytime she came to get me ready.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

My horse absolutely hates coming in and nothing will get near her. No matter if im grooming or anyhting etc.
Soooo i started going out in the morning with an apple then going back in for the rest of the morning(if you board go straight out give the apple and leave maybe clean your stable etc)
Then id go out a second time and catch him for a week bring him in and groom him give a little feed and let him go. Then start every second day riding him lightly just on light hacks etc he should be ok to catch then.
After you start riding him fully every time he comes in even a handfull of feed in a bucket and a good groom. It takes forever but a horse to catch is invaluable.

Northern my horse does not dislike my company she jjust rathers her equine buddies i dont take this personally. Its like your mum going hey you go to school but if you run around with your friends for long enough outside you dont have to go. You dont despise school you rather stay in the field


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Nittany. We are currently working on that. Monty is Indyhorse's rescue hackney who had never really had a lot of socialization prior to Indy acquiring him. He has progressed LEAPS AND BOUNDS just in the short time she's had him but he still remains timid to humans. Monty does think very highly of himself and has taken Claymore on more times than I can count. Stiffler is the most submissive horse I have ever come across and is quite content to be at the bottom of the totem pole. Even my new girls have established themselves higher in the pecking order than Stiffler and Monty. 

I had no problem with Stiffler openly approaching me up until about 3 weeks ago when Monty developed his little "game" of running each time Indy or I approached. That is when Indy and I began to "run it out." After about 2 laps, Stiffler WANTS to stop but he keeps going because Monty does. As Nittany said, unless I am living in the pasture with him, Monty will remain as Stiffler's "alpha" and he will do what Monty wants him to do. Separating them isn't an option right now.

There is always the possibility this could change too. The herd dynamics have changed DRASTICALLY since we introduced Willow and Rain. Claymore now spends the majority of his time with Willow and Rain which has allowed Monty and Stiffler some freedom in regards to integrating with Freyja, Finn, Fiona and Misty. Before they could not get within 20 ft of the core herd or Claymore would chase them off. This still happens from time to time but as a whole, the addition of the 2 new girls has allowed them the opportunity to "be included."

Long story short Northern, there's always more than one reason for an issue just as there is more than one way to fix it. It's a matter of finding the way that is best suited for the horse and the situation that will benefit both.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm really not sure what to do now. I'll admitt yesterday was my first atempt at catching this horse. I'm going to be leasing him and I got to the barn before my friend (his owner) yestersday, so she told me to go ahead and catch him and start grooming him. So I go out to the field and all of the horses are standing around the gate. I reached for his halter, he jerks his head back and runs away a bit. So I try walking over to him and he takes off. I never ran at him, only walked (I really wasn't in the mood to go running after him; it was hot and I have something wrong with both my ankles right now). 

After a few minutes of him running anytime I started in his direction, I went and stood under a tree and wanted for my friend to come help. I paid no attemtion to him at all. Occasionally he would look at me for a bit, then go back to grasing. I paid some attention to one of the other horses in the field; he still showed no interest in coming to me. I went outside the gate for a bit and eventually he came over in my direction. I went to where he was, me still on the outside of the fence, and he ran again.

When my friend got there she gave me some treats for him. I still got the exact same results. I walk towards him, holding a trreat out this time, and he still runs. She told me he still does this with grain as well. She said we'd just have to chase him til he got tired of running. We never ran after him, all we did was walk and he would still take off running. We tried ignoring him too, giving attention/treats to the other horses in the field, still nothing. She finally got ahold of him because the other horses had boxed him in a bit and I guess there was no where to run.

Thanks to everyone who gave suggestions. I'm going to read through them again and see if there's anything I missed, and if anyone else has an idea of what to do please post it! Thanks!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Make him run. Swing your lead or reins or what have you and make him run! Don't let him stop. Keep him running around the pasture. After a few times, he will realize you will make him work more if he runs. If he's like one of my horses, he's lazy and won't want to keep running! We usually do this for 15-20 minutes. Even if he wants to give up, we keep him going until WE say he can stop. If he is allowed to determine when he can stop, he remains above you in status. Yes, might be tiring and time consuming but it works  Also gives him some exercise prior to riding! By the time we let Stiffler stop, he's gotten most of his wild oats out of his system so he's better behaved while riding!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Read the article below. It describes how I had to teach my paint mare to be caught, but in better detail than I ever could. I know how to do a lot of stuff, I just suck at explaining it to others. So I figure the least I can do is find a source that does describe it well.

http://community.equisearch.com/blogs/floridahorseman/archive/2010/04/06/horse-that-won-t-be-caught.aspx


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

When I click on the link it says 'post not found'...


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...rch&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a

It's the cached version


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Here, I just copied and pasted. The link may not have worked because I was signed in that particular forum, and you can't sign in as me. I hope this helps you out.

Horse That Won't Be Caught 
(This is an exerpt from a book I'm working on that might be of some help working with a horse that won't be caught.)




Horse Won't Be Caught
Without a doubt this is probably the biggest single complaint many horse owners have about their horses. And it's the one that has the largest number of possible reasons behind it. A horse that is normally in your back pocket when he's alone with you can become as flighty as a wild mustang when turned out with his buddies. Or he can be a handful to catch even when he's by himself in an open pasture.

A horse turned out with his buddies will almost always take his cues from the alpha in the group. If the horse herd leader is not easily caught, the horses lower in order usually won't be either. In a herd environment, even though a horse you've solidly hooked up with will still see you as being above him, in his mind the herd alpha is above you and he will follow that leader instead.

The obvious solution is to have a solid hook-up relationship with the herd leader. If you can catch the leader the others will almost always follow him. But if that horse doesn't belong to you that option may not exist. That would call for another “Plan B”.

If you cannot catch a solitary horse in an open pasture it's either because he's not hooked up well enough yet and doesn't trust you or you're presenting threatening body language with a predatory approach and probably accompanied by too much eye contact. And carrying a halter or lead rope the horse may associate with unpleasant experiences may also make him wary and distrustful. If so, don't carry any obvious restraining gear. Fetch your horse empty-handed. But carry a length of soft cotton rope or a piece of baling twine in your pocket to loop around his neck after you've given him a few nice welcoming rubs.

The business of horses fleeing at the sight of halters and lead ropes is most often because every time they see them they're dragged off to perform what they perceive to be some drudgery. The way to counteract that perception is to make those items a source of pleasure. Spend some time with the horse in pasture doing nothing other than rubbing and scratching their favorite spots with the halter and lead rope. When you're done just walk away. If you do that more often than just going out to catch him to ride, the horse will eventually lose his aversion to seeing them.

I mentioned there is also a “Plan B” for making it easier to catch your horse. I never endorse using a food reward to influence a horse's behavior. But it is perfectly fine to use food as a training device. What's the difference? Food “treats” for behavior modification create pushy and nippy horses. But using the horse's normal feeding time to introduce a cue is a training device.

When feeding time comes, use a loud whistle, bell or any other loud audible cue while you are putting out grain at the normal feeding time to begin training a Pavlovian effect on the horses. If you don't know what that is, do a quick search on Pavlov's Dogs. It shouldn't take more than a week for the horses to learn the chosen sound or noise means come to the feed bucket if they are first introduced to it while they are being fed.

After the cue has been learned you can use it to call all the horses in to a central point at any time of the day where you can safely collect your own horse from the bunch. I know a barn where the dinner signal for horses scattered over several hundred wooded acres is a shotgun blast fired into the air. It's quite a sight to see them come thundering out of the tree line.

When using an audible signal to bring horses to you when it's not really feeding time, allow them a small handful of grain, alfalfa cube or other treat about 50% of the time so they don't learn to expect it all the time. They will come just to see if there's anything there.

Do not, I repeat, do not go out into a pasture full of horses with a single scoop of grain or other food enticement to collect a single horse! You will be putting yourself in the middle of a food fight. You can use the grain scoop ploy with a single horse in his own pasture. But it is just as easy to train him to come to you with a whistle or bell to get a nice rub or some grooming as his reward as well as some occasional grain. Once he is trained, keep him guessing about what the reward is. But always provide a reward for his compliance.

The cures to catching a reluctant horse may ultimately require a change in how you spend time with your horse. All too often the human constraint of time is a major culprit in creating this problem. If you only have a limited amount of time to ride your horse on any given day and are determined to put him to work every time he sees you, your presence will cease to be a pleasurable experience for him.

The way to change the horse's mind about what your presence means is to start keeping him off balance about your intentions. Take as many days as you can to do nothing more than groom and desensitize him to his work gear. No riding. No longeing. No serious exercise. Just groom and rub him with a halter, lead rope and saddle blanket. Go ahead and tack him up. But only tighten the girth enough to hold the saddle in place. Don't cinch it tight enough to mount so it remains comfortable for the horse. Then take him for a nice in-hand walk and let him stop and graze on some grass he doesn't usually get to while you give him some good reassuring rubs on the neck. You can do a few move-away-from-pressure lessons along the way, too.

If you have access to a round pen or small corral, do the halter, lead rope, saddle blanket and saddling desensitizations at liberty. Yes. Leave the horse unrestrained. But in an area where he cannot completely escape your control. If at any time he decides to walk away or bolt, turn it into a brief hook-up exercise. Keep sending him away until you get the submission signs and let him hook up again. Then go back to what you were doing when he decided to leave the first time. Repeat as necessary. The horse will soon decide it's easier and more pleasant to stay with you than to leave you. And it will be his decision to stay because there is nothing preventing him from leaving whenever he wants to.

If you are having trouble catching a solitary horse in a relatively small pasture (5 acres or less) even though he has been solidly hooked-up in the round pen, it may be possible to cause him to hook up in the pasture, too. But you'll have to work for it. If the horse starts walking away from you as you approach, forget about catching him and start aggressively sending him away as you continue to walk toward him. When he stops, continue approaching and send him away a few more times.

This is one of those spontaneous training opportunities to seize upon that I spoke about in the preface to this book. But you may have to do some serious walking and forget about what your original intention for the day's activities were. After the horse has stopped several times at what he thinks is a safe distance, he should turn to face you or at least look at you. When he does, you should stop, go completely passive, then turn and walk away a few steps with your invitation for the horse to come in to you.

If he still stands looking at you, repeat the invitation by stepping closer to him as you do in the round pen while going for a hook-up with a horse that won't leave the rail. As long as the horse does not move farther away and remains looking at you, keep approaching and repeating invitations to come to you. The horse will do one of three things at this point. He may surprise you and come to your shoulder or he will remain in place and allow himself to be “caught”. Or he will start walking away again. If he walks away, make it your idea for him to leave again and keep at it until he realizes it's easier for him to submit and allow a hook-up.
You may also recognize this maneuver as another concept called advance and retreat.

This is not a waste of your time. And it's certainly a lot more work than cheating with a grain scoop. But any spontaneous training opportunity such as this can be one of the most productive lessons a horse can learn from. Even more so if it's an at-liberty lesson where the decision to comply is freely made by the horse out of respect and not by a food bribe. ~FH
Published Apr 06 2010, 11:37 AM by FloridaHorseman


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Me, too--post not found.

There are tons of horsepeople whose horses do see them as alpha, & come running when they arrive at their pastures. Please don't act like I'm suggesting something off the wall, therefore. 

Horse runs away from you? There's a hole in your relationship!

Plus, remember: The entire "game" between horses & humans is "Who's the leader?", so when you're astride, the game's the same. Any trouble your horse has seeing you as alpha over Monty is still happening when you're on him. 

Some people resort to harsher bits, etc. so they can dictate to the horse when riding (after they've managed to catch him ) The true horsemen earn leadership status with their horses, for a happy partnership. That's the fork in the road of horse ownership.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the article. I'll have to see if that works out. Of course he might just go running at the sight of me and then I'll have to chase him down just to pet him for a bit... we shall see!


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

When I first got my horse she had had little human contact. I wouldn't say she was afraid of people, just didn't want to bother with us. The first few times I had to catch her were total pains in the butt. So, for about a week, I kept her in a stall and pretty much smothered her with attention whenever I wasn't at work. I didn't have to catch her and didn't ride her during that time at all. Just got her used to being handled, groomed, and gave her lots of treats. I thought I'd have to give her "refreshers" occasionally, but I've not had to do it again. Now she either comes to me or stands still when I go to her. 

Could you maybe stall your horse for a week or so and "take him on walks" instead of having turnout? Maybe this way you'll kinda be the center of his world for a week. When you're not there he's bored in a stall, when you're there he gets attention, walks, etc.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I guess I could ask them not to turn him out for a week. The thing with all of this is that I just don't think he likes the attention of people enough that he would come for it. He not to happy about me getting him out of his stall either. It seems like, unless you are going to turn him out or feed him, he wants nothing to do with you. I guess if I took him out to graze for a bit instead of riding him when I go to see him it might help some. I guess it'll just be trial and error.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Northern said:


> Me, too--post not found.
> 
> There are tons of horsepeople whose horses do see them as alpha, & come running when they arrive at their pastures. Please don't act like I'm suggesting something off the wall, therefore.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify for anyone that was confused.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Very well stated Nittany! THANK YOU! You truly hit the nail on the head with your post!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Sammy is loosing his turn out for this reason. Except he sees it as a game and he has 10 acres to run off on. Once he goes everyone else does to and he'll run around with everyone following him until I'm the one tired out and panting. So this November he'll have a run to himself with plenty of space but no other horses to run with unless it's on arena turn out. I don't want to fall on my face tripping through mud chasing him out in the pasture once the rains start. He'll have daily exercise just not turn out between November and March. 

I am trying a new tactic though which is going out with just a lead rope and paying attention to all the horses EXCEPT him. Eventually he saunters over BUT if he sees a halter or I take too long slipping a leadrope over his neck he'll hold his tail high and trot off then he'll do the sway back and forth game and dart off in another direction. A leadrope over his neck while I'm giving Junior attention seems to work more than the halter and lead. BUT sometimes he just runs off anyways.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

My posts say what article said, albeit article gave _directions _for achieving alpha/being the safe & fun spot for the horse. So, good luck earning leadership with your horse.

For the horses' sakes, I'll add that your claim that physical dominance over the horse is gained by being astride seems to show that you don't understand that 1) physical dominance is not the true alpha way 2) the rider who assumes that it _is _the way will have no willing partner in his horse.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

*I havent read all the posts* 
Im guessing hes not in a grass feild? my horse isnt, and when i was away for two weeks she was MAD i never came to see her, so she trotted aweay from me, so I just said 'ok' and went to see the other horses in the feild (they of course crowd around for teatts) so i started feeding them her treats, and picking grass on the other side of the fencefor them, son she couldnt stand it and came trotting up and chased everyone away, haha. no shes learned that if she doesnt come, her treats get fed to the other hroses. 
maybe that could help? because i didnt want to chase rena around the feild for three hours either, its a big feild! haha. but this seemed to work, she got jealous that her mommy was payingattention to other horses instead of her! (maybe it only works if your horse is an attention hog and thinks shes the best thing in the worldÉ) lol


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Northern said:


> My posts say what article said, albeit article gave _directions _for achieving alpha/being the safe & fun spot for the horse. So, good luck earning leadership with your horse.
> 
> *The problem, again, is not with her horse but with the herd boss. Hence, the problem in the first place. Since the herd boss is a rescue with trust issues this makes the whole situation much more complicated than just making her horse respect her leadership. *
> 
> ...


Just to clarify some things. Also, not every horse that your horse comes into contact with will have the same level of training that your horse has and sometimes being with horses in lower levels of training can cause your horse to revert to doing some "green horse" actions. This is when you need to calmly go back and refresh their memories on the consequences of these actions and go on from there. Just expecting them to do something that they have always done when their herd situation or pasturemates have changed is not always how things are going to go.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

The alpha horse is not necessarily the strongest, most athletic in the herd. He is the wisest, acknowledged by herd for his superior decisions for herd survival. Physical dominance does not an alpha make.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> *I havent read all the posts*
> Im guessing hes not in a grass feild? my horse isnt, and when i was away for two weeks she was MAD i never came to see her, so she trotted aweay from me, so I just said 'ok' and went to see the other horses in the feild (they of course crowd around for teatts) so i started feeding them her treats, and picking grass on the other side of the fencefor them, son she couldnt stand it and came trotting up and chased everyone away, haha. no shes learned that if she doesnt come, her treats get fed to the other hroses.
> maybe that could help? because i didnt want to chase rena around the feild for three hours either, its a big feild! haha. but this seemed to work, she got jealous that her mommy was payingattention to other horses instead of her! (maybe it only works if your horse is an attention hog and thinks shes the best thing in the worldÉ) lol


It is a grass field. Treats don't help. He really doesn't seem to care if there are treats or if you are giving them to the other horses.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Amba1027 said:


> It is a grass field. Treats don't help. He really doesn't seem to care if there are treats or if you are giving them to the other horses.


 hmmmmm, does he like oats? shaking a bucket of oats might work? (lol rena has never actually cared for treats either) but maybe oats?


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I haven't tried it but his owner has told me it doesn't work either.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Amba1027 said:


> I haven't tried it but his owner has told me it doesn't work either.


 really? shaking a bucket of oats doesnt work? hmmmm this might take a while, or be really hard to do,but everytime they are brought in for food make sure you are there, and whistle, or blow a whistle or something they can hear to que that its feeding time. then after a while, they will realize that means food, and they will ALL come to you when you whistle.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't have a schedule that will allow me to be there at feeding time all the time otherwise I would ask to be the one to feed him. I have been told that he knows when feeding time is and that, even then, he has to be the last one left in the field before he'll allow himself to be caught a lot of the time.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

If I have a horse that won't let me catch him this is what I do...

I start to walk over to him, but not directly at him, my aim is about 3 feet in front of his head. If he starts to turn or run the other way, I follow but at a walk, and I aim ahead of him. So I'm not walking straight towards him, but my aim is a little in front of him. If he stops, I stop, if he turns, I turn with him. I'll keep walking towards him, while he's running away. When he stops, and I decide to try and catch him... I put my hand out, and slowly walk up to his shoulder. I don't look at his face. If he starts to walk away, I cut him off by walking ahead of him. If he decides to turn around, I shuffle to the side to cut him off again. 

This is kinda hard to explain over the internet :lol:, but it seriously has worked for every hard-to-catch horse I've encountered. Even the ones who still try to pull their tricks every now and again. They'll realize what I'm doing right away, and they'll just turn around and walk straight towards me. lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with those that said chase the horse until it WANTS to be with you, 'cause bein' with you is the most peaceful place to be. Doesn't work so well in a large pasture (ourse is 40 acres and I have no "quad". Just two feet) You can always put some delicious hay or grain in the middle and not let her eat (chase her off everytime she comes near) until she starts to recognize your dominance. Then approach her or invite her to come in, eyes downcast and shoulder at a slight angle. If she comes in but then starts to run off when you reach over her neck to put the halter on, drive her off again (don't apply this strong pressure until she has taken one or two steps away from you and is out of kicking range) . 
When you drive her, don't so much chase her as interupt her attempts to graze or rest. So, you apply forceful pressure to interupt her peace, she runs off and you let her. She will then chose to come to a stop and try to graze or whatever. Then you walk up to her as if you are going to catch her (don't walk up "begging", just walk up peacefullike) and if she turns to run away, DRIVE her away . Follow her and be ready to do it all over agiain. Walk behind her ready to see if she will come back to you. I bet she will need you to drive her off again a lot but don't go running nonstop after her. You drive, then you wait .Let her run til she stops, then approach and if she shows no signs of letting you catch her, pressure her again as soon as possible. don't let her have a moment of grazing if you can.

Let her CHOSE to run, CHOSE to stop and eventually, CHOSE to be with you. The brief stops are important. I mean not actually running nonstop behind her.If you never stop chasing after her she never stops running long enough to think that maybe being you with is another option. She has to be allowed to stop once in awhile to think about her choices, just for a bit and then you push her on if she doesn't think going with you will be easier.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Those feet don't stop moving until he stops and turns to you "asking" to be caught. If you have to run the bag off all the other horse's in the field then so be it. Once he's stopped and turned to you or better yet starts to approach you, turn and leave the field. 

Rinse and repeat for a couple of days, then try to halter. If he takes off again, start at square one.


----------

